# Twin Freedom Tower in New York City



## ArchGuy1 (May 17, 2019)

Do you think that we will ever see a twin Freedom Tower built at the World Trade Center as a twin to the Freedom Tower, but without the antenna.


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Do you mean a twin to One World Trade Center?


----------



## ArchGuy1 (May 17, 2019)

Yes, I do


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol. No


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

We are supposed to get 2WTC soon (hopefully).


----------

